# Control arm issue



## Tjt (Jun 16, 2018)

I've got a 2009 Rogue AWD, just replaced my rear right axle but had to unbolt the lower and upper control arms to get some wiggle room since the ABS sensor was rusted on. New axle in, can't get either to line up. The trailing arm is tilting outward when the jack is under the hub end. Tilts in correctly when the jack is under the spring but needs to be pushed in somehow but can't because it's on the jack. Please help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You may have to disconnect the suspension arm in the front where it connects to the suspension arm bracket with a single bolt. Now when you jack up the arm under the spring mount, you'll be able to wiggle the arm a bit more left-to-right for dropping in the upper/lower links. Be sure to realign the suspension after you're done. Good luck; let us know how you make out.


----------



## Tjt (Jun 16, 2018)

I actually figured it out. Kind of dumb really. The trailing arm which attaches to the wheel hub and what not also has a huge spring attached to it. I could move it because of it so I coiled it up essentially detaching it and then I could move the trailing arm where ever I wanted. I raised it with a combo of my jack and a rope so I could move it back and forth. Thanks though! It was successful!


----------

